# Hey guys, From North Mississippi



## shaggyfrog (Dec 17, 2013)

Just dropping in to say hello! Dropping in from N. Mississippi. Have done lots of research since listening to many podcasts about beekeeping from a certain survival podcast show. It sounds extremely fun and I feel I'm on the verge of jumping into this hobby soon. I've lurked here before a bit, but went ahead and registered to make it "official"  Looking forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## docdunc (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey back to you from a fellow north Mississippian. I'm just one year into this adventure of beekeeping and am having a lot of fun. I started with a package of bees and they did very well for first year. They filled 2 deeps and made me a super full of beautiful delicious honey. (2 gallons). Hasn't taken a lot of time but I only had the one hive. probably going to increase to 4 hives next year. I have a local mentor and he has been my most valuable asset. Good luck and let me know when you make the plunge.


----------



## shaggyfrog (Dec 17, 2013)

Our household eats a lot of honey so I can't wait to get started. Nice to hear someone around here succeeding with it. Don't see too many hives around these part. If you don't mind me asking where did you get your bees?


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

welcome from North central mo.


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome from Middle Tennessee


----------



## docdunc (Aug 12, 2013)

Shaggy, my bees were purchased from Pigeon Mountain Trading Company in Northwest GA. I received them by USPS. If you are going to order bees for next year you should place your order in December or as soon as possible because all suppliers are selling out of bees. Bees will usually be shipped in April or early May. You would be surprised at how many beekeepers there are in North MS.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome SF!


----------



## shaggyfrog (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info doc, I have never looked into that bee company. And thanks for the Welcomes guys!


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome to beekeeping. You will love it I think. There's several beekeepers in Oxford and they have a club there. I am located about 20 miles east of Oxford.


----------



## shaggyfrog (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks. I'm in batesville. Does their club have a site or forum?


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to bee source. There is a local club around Tupelo and we also have the Mississippi Beekeepers Assn.

Johnny


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

howdy from TN


----------

